# Tarmac Comp SL2 Weight 1875 grams



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

When I built my tarmac comp up I forgot to weigh the frame. Ive just stripped it down ready for a full Dura Ace 7900 build so finally weighed the frameset and it came in at 1875 grams.

Thats frameset (frame, forks, headset, bottle cage bolts and seatpost clamp)

Lee

<center> 
<a href="https://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/?action=view&current=Cycling11.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bikerbradyz1000/Cycling11.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Does anyone have any insight as to how this compares to the weight of the SL3 and S-Works SL3?


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

S works SL3 is 3.12lbs for frame/fork/headset. My frame had some carbon repair done to it, so it may be off by a very small margin.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

my 58cm S-Works Tarmac SL3 was 1050 for the frame, and 350ish for fork/headset - can't find the pic of the fork/headset weight, but 364 seems to be what I recollect - but that was with an uncut steerer.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

How does that break down?

Bolts and clamp 75 grams?
Fork 400 grams?
Headset 100 grams?
Frame 1300 grams?

I've just ordered a Comp SL2 frame in white, and I'd hoped it'd be closer to the actual s-works sl2 frame weight ... they must be adding a lot of extra carbon to go from 1050 to 1300 grams ... 

Anybody have more info?


----------



## riderdave (Aug 9, 2011)

LeeBradySL2,
I have the same frame with stock components so it was helpful to know the weight. Thanks for posting.

I'm guessing it is a 56cm?

Post back when you get it assembled in its final configuration.

Dave


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

My SL3 10r 54 cm frame came in at 966 w/ bottle cage bolts and seat clamp. I wish I had the weight with fork installed, but I'm guessing it adds 400-450 grams (just a guess)


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

What was the s-works SL2 made from? Not 8r carbon right? (I hate how companies take standard products and give them their own names so you can't compare to anything else).

It is my understanding that the comp SL-2 uses a cheaper carbon and they're not quite to worried about saving every few grams ... but I don't know if that works out at 1100 grams or 1300 grams. Either way I know it's only 200 grams, but I'd like to know.

I'm building mine in two weeks, so will weigh everything as I go.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Me and a mate ride too Tarmacs Sl2 comp in Spain, both are upgrading the bikes, we think that the weight of the diferent frame size could be the following:
1436 gr (61), 1335 gr (58 ), 1267,5 gr (56), 1200 gr (54), 1132,5 gr (52) y 1031 gr (49).

My friend made it matching the difference between all the componets weight(excluding of course the frame) and the total bike weight
Watching the results i think that could be closer to the exact weight
In my case i ride a 54 cm and i'm very happy with the weight, for example Cervelo S2 in size 51 weight 1075 gr, our frame is similar to it and for me enought!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mVCT3o9cAw


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, those numbers look pretty believable. If the 8r is not as stiff, so they add extra and then also they have a bigger margin so that they don't need such high levels of quality on the production line, so overall about 20% up on the s-works ... for about 30% of the cost of the s-works version.

I'll confirm the 56cm version weight in two weeks when I get the frame and some scales together.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

StillKeen said:


> Thanks, those numbers look pretty believable. If the 8r is not as stiff, so they add extra and then also they have a bigger margin so that they don't need such high levels of quality on the production line, so overall about 20% up on the s-works ... for about 30% of the cost of the s-works version.
> 
> I'll confirm the 56cm version weight in two weeks when I get the frame and some scales together.


Great!, that will be great, and then we can match our information, i think that you bought a great frameset, is not a "top frame", but enought to enjoy o good ride and with an excellent quality, i think my Tarmac Comp could be now around 7.5 kg(16.5 lb) with my last evolutions, tomorrow i'll confirm it in my scale, my doubt is if this frameset could be near to 7 kg(15.4), for example with Sram Red???


----------

